# Not enough power points!!!



## SmellMyFeet (Aug 19, 2012)

How do people live with so few power points?

I know I'm not the only person in the world with more appliances than power outlets and I refuse to believe that nobody has invented a simple, cheap and brilliant solution. 

Here is a list:
-PC
-Modem
-Powerline internet adapter
-Printer
-10x desktop hard drives
-Cordless phone charger
-Mobile phone charger
-Tablet charger
-Kindle charger
-Battery charger
-Headset charger
-Heater
-Clock
-Stereo
-Tv 
-Dvd
-Media player
-Wii
-Xbox
-Lamp

That's 29 things I have running on a string of power boards, all leading to one single socket in the wall. I have a double adapter leading to two individual chains of power boards, with essential stuff on one chain (computer and hard drives) and everything else on the other chain. This is to ensure that the computer stuff doesn't suddenly lose power due to overload. I know that's not considered safe, but to be fair, usually only half of those chargers are running at the same time, and most of the TV related stuff doesn't need to be switched on most of the time. Yes, it's still ridiculous, I know, but what is the alternative?

The internet adapter is a new addition, and this is really what sparked my quest for a solution, cause the box says never to plug it into a power board. It doesn't say why. If I'm going to follow that advice, I have to remove the string of appliances running on the other kitchen power point and add them to this one, to make room for the Internet adapter. The situation in the bedroom is almost as bad, with 20 appliances running from the only power point in that room. This is where I want the second internet adapter to go, but if I can't plug anything else in with the adapter then there's no point having internet access in that room anyway.

All other rooms in the house have just one power point, if that. I rent, so I don't think I can just put in 100 new plugs, and even if I could I wouldn't have the money to do it. I guess it is rather a lot of stuff, but I don't think that any of it is unreasonable, and I dont think it's unreasonable to expect that I should be able to use all this stuff without too much of a headache. Probably most people don't have as much, but I'm sure most people in developed countries have enough appliances to have the same problem to some degree.

And for the record... If there ever was a time when one single power point in each room was enough, surely people could foresee that things might change. Curse you, people!!

Surely someone has come up with the perfect solution, right? How do I fix it? or am I supposed to learn to live without all these material things?

Sorry for ranting, also, hello :smile:


----------



## Androidrules (Jun 2, 2012)

Well I'm not sure what to do about your major problem, but I have a powerline adapter and I know why they don't want you to plug it into a power board/surge protector. The internet connection between the two is absolutely terrible. It literally took me 3 minutes to open the internet. So I plugged them both into the wall and I had fantastic connection. Double the speed of my laptops wireless, which is what I plug it into.


----------



## SmellMyFeet (Aug 19, 2012)

Okay, well as long as it's not a safety issue... heh.
It's working fine where it is, on the first power board in the chain.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

I don't know about Australian wiring-codes, but I strongly suspect your landlord hasn't got the property up to specifications, if there's only 1 power-point in each room.

I realise you wouldn't have everything powered on simultaneously, but with everything PC-related, stereo, light and heater in Winter, you'd be getting very close the the max. current for the single socket









What you could do to tidy it all up, would be to group the units by what's in use and when, i.e. PC stuff on 1-2 power-strips, TV, DVD-player, Wii and Xbox on another strip and so on, then just plug the strip you're using into the wall (or use a power-strip with individually switched sockets). It's a bit of a 'bodge-job' way of doing it, but it should stop it all going up in flames.

Meanwhile, I recommend a little bit of research about Adelaide wiring-codes (a quick visit to an electrical shop and pretend you're investigating re-wiring your house and looking for info :grin, then have a word with the landlord about getting the place rewired to code :wink:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

a little info Electrical


----------



## SmellMyFeet (Aug 19, 2012)

Thanks!

Nope, there is no such code. Apparently they can get away with not putting in power at all! The landlord says I can pay for it myself if I want it, electrician says i can have one new pp installed every month if I'm willing to go without food to pay for it. So sad.

Perhaps I can invent my own solution and get rich in the process? Don't much like my chances


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

I just had a look at the Australian 'Wiring Codes' and, although you can fit extra sockets yourself, you need to get a qualified electrical engineer to inspect and connect it to the main power/fuse-box.

If you're fairly fit (lots of kneeling, bending down at odd angles etc.) and competent with a screwdriver and electric-drill, you should be able to add extra sockets to your main room where everything is. You'd need to find out what type/size of cable is required and the rules (if any) about cable fixing (Some countries have rules about the distance between cable-clips, some state that the plastic trunking has to be of a certain standard etc.).

Eventually though, it's down to what you can afford to spend for a rented property (would your landlord be prepared to go 50/50, or something). Do you know whether the wiring is 'looped back' to the power-board? i.e. here in the UK we have a '*Ring-Mains*', on each floor of a house, a cable runs out of the fuse/distribution-box to each socket in every room, then connects back to the fuse-box, creating a loop so every socket is powered from either end - The beauty of this system is that it's very easy to run a 'spur-socket' off each one as needed.

Are you allowed to drill small holes through the wall? If so, could you run a lead from another room to help 'spread the load' a bit?


----------



## SmellMyFeet (Aug 19, 2012)

hmm...

I have no idea about electrical stuff, other than to be careful not to touch it 
Landlord isn't going to help either, but perhaps I can get a friend to help. This is sounding rather dodgy though


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

It can be, for the inexperienced - Sadly, it's likely to cost a smallish fortune nowadays, just for the cable, sockets, screws etc. to rewire 1 room safely and neatly, let alone several rooms. You'd then need to pay the registered techno-guy to come and inspect, test and wire the lot into the fuse-box :sigh:


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

You need to ask landlord first if your buddy will be allowed to do it. Bet they say No.

BG


----------



## SmellMyFeet (Aug 19, 2012)

I know they will say no. I was thinking of perhaps not asking...

The guy I have in mind was once an electrician. He was injured and retired and no longer counts as a licensed tradesperson, but he knows well enough what he's doing, and he's willing to do it for free. 

So, the question is whether I'm better off running a million things off one plug, that is legal but annoying and life threatening, or putting in new power points thats illegal but logical and safe. I have been in this place 10 years and I never plan to leave if I can help it. I'm in a great area with very reasonable rent and I'm allowed 3 large dogs. I only have to endure an inspection every year or so, and maybe a phonecall every now and again. Landlord does as little as possible to look after the house, but I was allowed to do what I wanted with the garden and I appreciate never having to be bothered by anything. I have some respect for the guy, and certainly wouldn't want to piss him off or get kicked out, but...

Still thinking it over


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I suggest that you read you lease/rental agreement first. It will most likely say the tenant is not allowed to make any modifications with prior approval.

If you do you could be easily held liable for anything that could go wrong. Liable for having it removed if it wants. 

I would not do it. As long as you do not exceed the current of that outlet and circuit you should be OK. But remember extension cords do add to the power draw depending on the draw and length of the cord.

In the USA most rooms in a house will be on 15 Amp @110V, except the kitchen, which will be 20 Amps @110V.

Best thing to do is have your buddy look at it and determine what you have in the way of wire size and fuse/breaker size.

BG


----------



## SmellMyFeet (Aug 19, 2012)

hmmz...
ok, thanks guys.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Aussie mains-power is 240V AC so I'm assuming the sockets will be rated at 13-Amps (similar to the UK) - In the meantime, occasionally 'grope' the wall-plug and, if it's feeling warm-to-hot, switch some unnecessary equipment off :wink:


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

As Werebo said, you don't _have _to have every electrical device in the house running all at once. Also, I lived in many crappy apartments while going to college and found that a 25 ft heavy-duty extension cord worked wonders if I needed to bring in another plug or two from the other room.


----------

